
Justice Department asks Supreme Court to let Trump block his Twitter critics - everybodyknows
http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_1bc48dce3cd661be7d4f5b9a3c2e4066
======
Fjolsvith
Looks like Twitter painted themselves into a corner.

